# No Rib-O-Lator Ribs!!!



## Rib-O-Lator (Jan 15, 2010)

i love ribs, brisket, p shoulder and many other animals, but the one thing i love the most is short ribs. not just any short ribs, but the ones i make. i know every time someone makes somthin they say theirs is the best, but after alot of experamentin i found the short rib secret. these things are so stinkin good you won't be able to put them in your mouth fast enough, in fact, if your not careful you will be chewin on your knuckles before you know it.

if i'm ever choking on something i want it to be on one of these, if i'm on my death bed the last thing i want in my mouth is one of my short ribs. after you try them you will agree.

i buy my short ribs at sams club. there are about 20+ in a pack for about $15.

i soak them in coke in a big roasting pan overnight.

then i slow boil, actually just under a boil in the same said coke for about a half hr or so to make them tender. i know! boiling is a sin, but this is the only time i do it.

then i dip them in the magic sauce and throw them on a hot grill. this is the one time the rib-o-lator takes a back seat.

i let the sauce caramelize and then i baste them again and re-caramelize. then put them on a plate.

my wife ate about four and i downed the rest like a mad dog on crack (i finished before she did)

sorry some of the pics are out of focus.



























now tell me you wouldn't want to choke on one of these!!!

B-O-B
http://www.ribolator.com


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't get how boiling meat would make it tender. Can you elaborate on how it works?
not picking on you...just curious.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks good, can't say I have had short ribs. How do they differ form BB or Spares ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 15, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Looks good, can't say I have had short ribs. How do they differ form BB or Spares ?



the animal.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 15, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> bbquzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So they are *BEEF* short ribs :roll: I'm just learning all the parts of the hog now you want me to know the cow too


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 16, 2010)

looks interesting....what kind of sauce do you put on em?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks interesting....what kind of sauce do you put on em?




Magic Sauce. I'm with Scotty here, please explain the tenderizing from boiling!


----------



## 3 Olives (Jan 16, 2010)

I've never seen short ribs like that. Did you cut them?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 20, 2010)

Look good. I like to grill those...


----------



## okcsoonerfan (Jan 28, 2010)

What is the magic sauce?


----------



## Wahoo95 (Jan 19, 2014)

ScottyDaQ said:


> I don't get how boiling meat would make it tender. Can you elaborate on how it works?
> not picking on you...just curious.











Nick Prochilo said:


> Magic Sauce. I'm with Scotty here, please explain the tenderizing from boiling!



ParBoiling meats before grilling does make them tender though its frowned upon by real BBQ aficionados. Its a common practice for ribs in some parts of the country where they aren't cooked low and slow. Boil em for 30-45min then a quick trip to the grill over direct best while slathering in sauce. You won't get much smokey flavor but they're good....or at least as good as your sauce. 

The OP Cooked sliced short ribs which aren't really suitable for low and slow smoking, however they're still from a tough piece of meat so parboiling marked them tender.


----------



## boozer (Jan 19, 2014)

I know an old mexican guy who likes to boil beef ribs for a bit before he cooks em up. It makes me uncomfortable to see them cooked this way, but it works, it really does.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 21, 2014)

No matter how they were cooked they look good to me. I'm with Sapo though, I usually grill em.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 23, 2014)

Actually, boiling short ribs can make you a very wonderful beef stock.


----------

